# Huddleston Huddle-Bug



## Jim (Feb 6, 2007)

I was given a bag of these to try out, but even on the website it says the standard...Texas Rig, Jig Trailer and what not. Anyone ever fish these? 
How do you rig them?

https://www.huddlestondeluxe.com/generic48.html


----------



## Jim (Mar 2, 2007)

Check out these Videos

These things look life like!

https://basstackledepot.hostasaurus.com/HuddlestonHuddleBug.html


----------



## hckystud36 (Apr 23, 2007)

that is one sweet lookin bait

it seems a little too lifelike, u ever find out how to rig it?


----------



## Jim (Apr 23, 2007)

hckystud36 said:


> that is one sweet lookin bait
> 
> it seems a little too lifelike, u ever find out how to rig it?



Someone told me to use an octopus hook on it! Im going to try it this summer!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 24, 2007)

I had some good luck with crayfish imitations using a shakey head. I fish real crayfish with an octopus hook through the nose so that sound s good as well


----------

